# Video-cámara antigua no  reproduce cintas



## Ragnarok89 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hola buenas mi nombre es Javier y tengo el siguiente problema o duda,dispongo de una videocamara antigua HANDYCAM modelo CCD-V800E,la cual lleva varios años sin usarse pero bien cuidada y conservada.Despues de 8 años y decidido pasar las cintas a formato digital con una capturadora que he comprado,pero he perdido las instrucciones y no me acuerdo de como se reproducen las cintas en la videocamara,la he probado para ver si estaba estropeada por un casual pero funciona con normalidad salvo a la hora de reproducir las cintas que no consigo dar con ello para poder empezar a pasar cintas a formato digital en el ordenador,nose si estara algo estropeado o simplemente(cosa muy probable)que yo este haciendo algo mal y no de con el modo correcto de reproduccion,puedo facilitar fotos en condiciones de la videocamara,asi coomo de todos los botones y controles de la misma,a ver si me podeis hechar una mano,gracias de antemano un cordial saludo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 26, 2018)

Hola, pueden suceder varias cosas, una de las más comunes es que el mecanismo al poseer correas, en 8 años sin uso, se estropean y en muchos casos se desmenuzan en el interior.
El equipo lo alimentas desde su cargador? porque si intentas sólo con las baterías con ese tiempo seguramente están deterioradas, y a la hora de hacer funcionar el mecanismo de cinta, el consumo es mayor que en modo stop. Por ende seguramente se apague o de error.


----------



## Ragnarok89 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hola buenas y gracias por contestar con tanta rapidez,veras pues la tengo directamente conectada a la corriente,la cuestion esque nose ni siquiera como se reproducen las cintas y ni si tan siquiera llega a intentarlo porque no escucho ni siquiera la cinta moverse dentro,tambien pasa que no recuerdo si tengo que poner en algun modo en concreto la videaocamara para que las reproduzca,tiene mucho boton y esque despues de tantos años sin tocarla no recuerdo como lo hacia,pero claro,puede haberse estropeado algo tambien como me acabas de mencionar lo cual seria una faena,en la pequeña pantalla que tiene eso si,me he fijado que sale sin hora ni fecha solo salen ceros parpadeando,nose si hay que configurarla o algo para que se pueda poner en la funcion de grabacion o reproduccion,voy a dejar unas fotos de los controles de los botones y de lo de la pantalla,saludos y ojala solo sea problema de configuracion.


----------



## DownBabylon (Jun 26, 2018)

por aca el manual Manual CCDV800E ya que descartes que sea por desconocer como usarla podremos pasar a la revision mecanica y logica de esta, haz las pruebas a ver que te da con el manual y si no reproduce o presenta otra falla nos comentas y te ayudamos colega , suerte


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 26, 2018)

Bueno, el selector tiene que estar en modo PLAYER cómo se muestra en la fotografía, luego tienes que utilizar los mandos de cinta, que son PLAY, STOP, FF, etc. y debería reproducir.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 26, 2018)

La cinta al entrar ¿cae y ya está o se mueven un pelín los carretes?
Para la hora me parece recordar que llevan pila de boton, del tipo cr2025 o parecido.
Por lo demás coincido con Gudino, sólo una anotación.. siempre para desplazar el mando selector de funciones (play, off, camera) aprieta el punto verde, para no dañarlo.


----------



## Ragnarok89 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hola buenas he estado probando la videocamara de dos maneras para intentar reproducir alguna de las cintas que tengo,la primera sin exito fue simplemente intentar reproducirlo y verlo directamente atraves de la mirilla del efoque de la videocamara y si,al meter la cinta pude comprobar y verificar que los cabezales de dentro movian la cinta al meterla pero sigo sin saber si se pone en movimiento la cinta porque nose escucha nada y la segunda y sin existo tambien fue conectar el equipo a un televisor samsung led del salon con las conexiones de pings de colores(cable rojo,amarillo y blanco)y lo mismo,meto la cinta dejo la camara en la funcion que se supone que es para reproducir(Player)busco la salida del dispositivo en la tv y me pone que no hay señal y tampoco se ve nada,sigo sin saber si estoy haciendo algo mal o esque hay algo estropeado,gracias a todos otra vez y a ver si se consigue dar con el problema es todo un misterio XD,saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 28, 2018)

Hola, pero puedes ver alguna luz de encendido?, cuando presionas el botón de EJECT, obedece instantáneamente el mecanismo? Se enciende el monitor de la mirilla? si es así, muestra algún mensaje de error?
Creo recordar, que existe un botón cerca de los mandos de grabación, llamado LOCK, que gralmente. es una pequeña palanca que debe girarse unos 30°, seguramente depende del equipo. Pero si ese botón está en modo LOCK, no permite hacer maniobras, lo que no recuerdo es que si sólo afecta a la función grabación o también a la reproducción.
Por otro lado, puedes hacer tomas en modo grabación? es decir, mover el mando a modo CAMERA. Si ésto es posible, intenta grabar unos segundos y ve que ocurre.


----------



## Ragnarok89 (Jun 29, 2018)

Buenos dias,sigo en las mismas,no consigo dar con la raiz del problema,no obstante hasta ahora no habia conseguido que se encendiera tan siquiera la pequeña pantalla de la mirilla,pero ayer tras hacer unos ajustes de botones dio señal pero no en el modo player que es para reproduccion ni en el modo camera para grabar,lo unico que se ve en la pantalla son dos lineas de luz y no muestra ningun tipo de mensaje de error ni de menu de opciones ni nada,hago todo tal cual me dijisteis,cargador directamente a la corriente,puesto en el modo VTR,cuando se enciende el pequeño monitor donde salen parpadeando los ceros que es donde se muestra la hora y la fecha las cuales estan sin poner,meto la cinta,cierro la tapa se escucha como arrancan los cabezales y le doy al play y no pasa nada,he probado a intentar rebobinar las cintas a ver si por un casual estaban al final y tambien he probado con varias por si alguna estaba deteriorada.Añadir tambien que cuando meto la cinta,en la pequeña pantalla donde salen los ceros en la parte superior derecha de arriba muestra un icono parpadeando del signo play mirando hacia arriba con con una raya debajo.Saludos a todos y gracias por el interes que estais mostrando.


----------



## tiago (Jun 29, 2018)

Hola.
Yo tenía una videocámara casi idéntica y al cabo de los años me empezó a dar problemas hasta que dejó de funcionar.
Después de desmontarla observé que la mayoría de condensadores electrolíticos estaban en mal estado, tenía tantos, que repararla era una empresa casi absurda.
Le desmonté las lentes, CCD y visor por si se me ocurre hacer algo con ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 29, 2018)

Me temo que sí, que van a ser los condensadores como dice tiago y el tema es que no te la van a arreglar o te dirán que no merece la pena mirarla.

Para esas cámaras había kits de condensadores (tropecientos) y se tiraban toda la mañana o día cambiándolos y haciendo ajustes.

Hace unos 10 años ya trataban de quitárselas de en medio dando presupuestos de 200€ por adelantado, hoy seguramente ni las miren.


----------



## tiago (Jun 29, 2018)

Es una lástima, porque tenían una luz y una imágen que ya quisieran muchas de las de hoy en día en ésa misma gama.
Además, el zoom de 10X era espectacular, claro, a base de lentes.

Saludos.


----------



## Ragnarok89 (Jun 30, 2018)

Pooofff pues como se haya fastidiado va a ser un problemon  ,como puedo de alguna manera asegurarme de que esta fastidiada?me gustaria si es posible que me dejarais paso a paso como proceder con la reproduccion de una cinta,asi como tambien como tengo que tener configurada la camara para ello,a ver si he pasado algo por alto y no me estoy dando cuenta,las instrucciones son un poco caoticas aunque ,me han servido para descartar varias cosas que no tenia claras pero para lo de reproducir no me ha servido pero aun asi ha sido de gran ayuda,como bien dije al principio llevo años sin tocarla y no tengo ni idea de como funcionaba y por eso estoy aqui para tratar de averiguar si es por no saber configurarla por lo que no va,o por el contrario y por lo que acabais de decir porque esta fastidiado algun condesador,perdonad por ser tan pesado pero esque tengo una cantidad de cosas en las cintas de mucho valor sentimental las cuales no quiero perder y por eso quiero tratar de recuperarlas a toda costa,saludos y muchas gracias a todos otra vez por el interes mostrado.


----------



## tiago (Jun 30, 2018)

Yo no sé si alguien te puede guiar en el proceso de reproducción de cintas, yo no.
Si no lo tienes claro con el mabual, ya me dirás.
En todo caso, existen sitios especializados que te pasan esas cintas a DVD o te las meten en un pen-drive en fomatos de video standard.
El formato de mi cámara era VHS-C, con un adaptador se pueden reproducir en equipos VHS.

Por cierto, procura no escribir en bloque, y usar signos de puntuación correctamente o nadie leerá tus mensajes.

Saludos.


----------



## Ragnarok89 (Jun 30, 2018)

El problema que tengo esque ya he ido aqui en Madrid a varios sitios a preguntar y me han dicho que dejaron de pasar a formato digital cintas de estas,porque nadie iba ya apenas solicitandolo y el proceso tarda lo suyo y he estado como en cuatro tiendas distintas y fue cuando me dijeron que lo podia hacer yo perfectamente si tenia ordenador mas una capturadora,las istrucciones estan en ingles y es un idioma que apenas manejo por eso he dicho que no las entiendo ha habido parte que si he entendido pero sin manejar bien ingles es dificil,saludos y gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2018)

Ragnarok89 dijo:


> ,las istrucciones estan en ingles y es un idioma que apenas manejo por eso he dicho que no las entiendo ha habido parte que si he entendido pero sin manejar bien ingles es dificil,


Pues si tenés un PDF o podés sacar una foto de la página del manual, usá el traductor de Google para que te haga una traducción "buena"


----------



## analogico (Jun 30, 2018)

si son tan valiosas busca una camara compatible  con tus cintas


y por mientras busca si tu camara tiene una falla facil de solucionar como el oxido o las correas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 30, 2018)

Que yo sepa lo único que hay que hacer para visionar una cinta es lo siguiente:

1- Presionar botón verde y deslizar a función PLAYER.
2- Insertar la cinta.
3- Presionar "PLAY" (triangulito) para visionar la cinta

4- Presionar REW para rebobinar
5- Presionar FF para bobinar (avanzar)
Con sólo encenderla (punto 1) debería iluminarse la pantallita y mostrar video o ausencia de este (raster (hormiguitas) ).

Si haciendo esto no hay respuesta está claro que hay una avería.
Si no me equivoco lo que te sale en el display es el símbolo de eject, indicando que hay un problema y se debe extraer la cinta.
Si ha estado años parada,  si tiene (que los tiene) muchos años, si era típico el tener que cambiar infinidad de condensadores cuando fallaban, está claro que sí o sí necesita revisión técnica.


Como nota aclaratoria, las cintas VHS-C tenían el mismo formato (ancho) que las cintas VHS normales, por lo que sí se podían reproducir directamente en un video VHS, a través del adaptador mencionado por tiago o cambiando la cinta a una carcasa de cinta VHS. Esto último lo realicé varias veces. 
Lamentablemente este no es el caso pues son Hi8.


----------

